# Elbrus wheels?



## jmjm15213 (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi,
I am new to the forums (and owning a VW







) and was wondering if anyone had any experience with Elbrus brand wheels? I tried doing a search but came up with nothing; also sifted through google results and couldn't find any substantial reviews.
I found the wheels on Tirerack.
Thanks


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

jmjm15213 said:


> Hi,
> I am new to the forums (and owning a VW
> 
> 
> ...


 I read in another posting that they are made for Tirerack.com exclusively.


----------

